# Portage ignoriert pfade

## dtmaster

Hi,

ich habe für spezielle programme einen eigenen /bin ordner gemacht. diesen lasse ich auch per export zum PATH hinzufügen beim system start.

Portage (emerge) ignoriert den pfad aber. Sprich ich will ein programm installieren (eigenes ebuild) das zur installation ein programm benötigt was in diesem speziellen /bin ordner ist.

Aber beim configure prozess wird es nicht gefunden.

Versuche ich es manuell ohne emerge wird es beim configure prozess gefunden. Also gehe ich mal davon aus das portage (emerge) sich nicht dafür interessiert was für pfade gesetzt sind und seine irgendwo selbst definierten pfade nutzt.

Wie kann ich das ändern. Ohne den pfad vorher nochmals im ebuild zu exportieren.. Kann ja irgendwo net sein das sich portage über alles stellt oder ? irgendwo müssen die pfade die portage nutzt doch definiert sein..

----------

## Genone

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich das ändern. Ohne den pfad vorher nochmals im ebuild zu exportieren.. Kann ja irgendwo net sein das sich portage über alles stellt oder ? irgendwo müssen die pfade die portage nutzt doch definiert sein..

 

IIRC benutzt Portage für den Build Prozess PATH wie es in /etc/profile.env definiert ist, welche aus den /etc/env.d/* Dateien generiert wird.

----------

## dtmaster

Ok thx. das habe ich in der zwischenzeit auch schon heraus bekommen und es auch so einstellen können das es funktioniert.

Aber eine andere Frage habe ich noch.

Wie kann ich "Detected file collision" verhindern. Sprich das portage (emerge) das packet installiert ?

----------

## Max Steel

Einfach keine Pakete an Portage vorbei installieren.

Oder an Plätzen wo du freie Wahl hast (selbsterstellte Ordner oder /usr/local/) deine eigenen Dinge ablegen (wenn ich nciht irre ist /usr/local/bin in PATH (und /usr/local/sbin/ im PATH für root))

----------

## sirro

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> ich habe für spezielle programme einen eigenen /bin ordner gemacht. diesen lasse ich auch per export zum PATH hinzufügen beim system start.

 

Sowas wuerde ich eigentlich immer mit sauber machen. Bei paludis kann man mit "cave import" ein Paket aus einem Verzeichnis installieren, das man dann auch als Abhängigkeit benutzen, ganz normal deinstallieren kann etc. Dann kann es auch in einen normalen bin-Ordner weil man ja immer ueber das Paket weiss welche Dateien dazugehoeren.

Bei portage sollte es sowas bestimmt auch geben (hoffe ich  :Smile: ).

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann ich "Detected file collision" verhindern. Sprich das portage (emerge) das packet installiert ?

 

Du musst dafür sorgen, dass dein eigenes ebuild nicht versucht Dateien zu installieren, die schon existieren. Wenn sie schon existieren, dann sind sie vermutlich ueberfluessig, da durch ein anderes Paket bereits zur verfuegung gestellt. Je nach Paket kann das ziemlich aufwendig sein.

----------

